# acces forum



## spounz (2 Juillet 2014)

bonsoir, 

Avant que Macgé ne change sa présentation (fouilli, au passage...) un accès forum à partir de la page générale d'accueil de Macgé (http://www.macg.co/) était possible .

Ou est-il à présent ?


----------



## cl97 (2 Juillet 2014)

Faut cliquer sur aide Mac en haut a droite


----------



## spounz (2 Juillet 2014)

mouais.
Pourquoi pas "forum" (je sais pas, je dis ça comme ça....chaque chose a son nom....)


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2014)

Pourquoi ?

ÇA ne fait pas tilt ... aide ... Faut agiter les neurones


----------



## Nouvoul (2 Juillet 2014)

C'est sûr que c'est bien mieux qu'avant, faut vraiment s'agiter les neurones pour accéder aux forums 
Et en plus, la page d'accueil on ne sait pas pourquoi certaines actus sont bleues, blanches, grises, voire cernées d'orange.
Un vrai foutoir, j'espère que ce sera momentané.
Je ne tiens pas à agiter mes vieux neurones trop longtemps sur cette révolution MacGé.
Comme on dit, pourquoi faire simple quand on peut faire compliqué   :modo:
edit: aller sur "aide mac" pour accéder aux forums, faut vraiment avoir l'esprit tordu d'un lyonnais


----------



## Madalvée (2 Juillet 2014)

Ce qui me dérange le plus c'est qu'aide Mac ça fait un peu Genius Bar, c'est gentil pour les contributeurs réguliers qui vont avoir deux fois plus de fils "Comment remettre à zéro son Mac".


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2014)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Comme on dit, pourquoi faire simple quand on peut faire compliqué   :modo:
> edit: aller sur "aide mac" pour accéder aux forums, faut vraiment avoir l'esprit tordu d'un lyonnais



Merci à ceux qui nous ont compris


----------



## spounz (3 Juillet 2014)

Anonyme a dit:


> Pourquoi ?
> 
> ÇA ne fait pas tilt ... aide ... Faut agiter les neurones



Merci pour mes neurones. Les connexions sont efficientes, et permanentes.
Par contre, la logique du site n'est pas franchement percutante.....
Sur mac, un lien "aide" ne renvoit pas sur des forums....sur windows non plus.

D'ailleurs, sur la page http://forums.macg.co/, les liens en haut à gauche pour le forum igen et macgé portent ce nom. 
CQFD.


Oups edit : depuis ce matin, bizarrement, le lien a changé d'appelation.
Merci.....


----------



## Toximityx (3 Juillet 2014)

Merci pour vos retours, nous avons pris en considération tout ceci pour améliorer votre navigation ;à


----------



## r e m y (3 Juillet 2014)

Après quelques instant confronté à la page de pub macg.co dans laquelle il parait que se cachent quelques news, on a vite envie de cliquer sur un bouton "Au secours"!
Alors par défaut on clique sur Aide et là c'est le bonheur, on retrouve les forums...



[Edit] ah ben mince! y'a plus de bouton "Help!"  il a été remplacé par un banal bouton "Forums"


----------

